# R35 GTR with ADV1 rims



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

ADV5.01 Monoblock
20x11 / 20x12
Gloss Gunmetal
































































































































Not too bad if you ask me.


----------



## tommyturbogtr (Mar 8, 2011)

That is one nice gtr, maybe one day...


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure about those wheels for the car...something not right...sorry


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Lovely wheels, but my, do those spokes stick out from the rim. I can see them getting badly scuffed so easily.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice, I remember that car on the lift while mine was there.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Wow I think it looks amazing, suble, but the whole car looks dark and angry! I love it


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. The blue Brembos work well too.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

These available in 19 or 18 inch?


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice wheels with nice pics to go along with...


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Varsity said:


> These available in 19 or 18 inch?


Sure. Each set is custom build.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Man il tell you somthing for nothing...if me and that R35 ever hooked up there'd be major trouble!! Id probably be the first guy on the planet to officially get married to a car...absolutely stunning!!


----------

